# IRC bearing cantilever?



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

IRC floor cantilever bearing wall and roof above. Meets the prescriptive table in Chapter 5. The only issue I have is that the framer used a double rim joist at this location. So the bearing wall above only catches about 1/2 inch of the joists and other than that is sitting on the rim supported by end grain nails to the joists.....Anybody else have an opinion on this or a solution? Thanks!


----------



## ICE (Jul 5, 2016)

1-1/8" plywood subfloor.  Well you might add 4"X blocking between the joists with an LPT on each end and then secure the double rim to the blocking.  Or ask an engineer.  What does the engineered plan call out?


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

Not engineered.....Yet....


----------



## FLSTF01 (Jul 5, 2016)

They could have built a 2 x 6 wall instead of 2 x 4.  Maybe a Simpson angle bracket of some sort, but I would be careful about designing it....


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

On second thought....I believe it is a 2X6 wall, which does give me a little more comfort...


----------



## Mark K (Jul 5, 2016)

The width of the wall studs is only relevant if the wall studs above are directly above the cantilever floor joists.


----------



## steveray (Jul 5, 2016)

Mark, it puts the wall "more" on the joists than the unsupported rim....A typical cantilever of a 2x4 wall would sit 2" "on" the joists and 1.5 on the rim. This one sits 2.25 on the joists and 3 on the rim...


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 5, 2016)

Joists hangers upside down


----------



## steveray (Jul 6, 2016)

rogerpa said:


> Joists hangers upside down



Real PITA with the subfloor in the way....But maybe...


----------



## JBI (Jul 7, 2016)

Even if the hangers were installed 'normal' they would help.


----------

